# Broken Bridge in Galveston area??



## dendroran (May 13, 2010)

Where is the broken bridge in Galveston? Please let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Its as soon as you cross the ferry heading to Bolivar i cant remember the road you can see it on Google earth


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

First turn to the left (North) after you get off the ferry.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Frenchmans road, can be a great flounder hole but will get crowded quick. Your welcome!!!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Fishtexx said:


> Frenchmans road, can be a great flounder hole but will get crowded quick. Your welcome!!!


awww mannnn! yal givin my flounder hole up!! c'mon. haha..no really it'll be packed to the brim this weekend i guarantee it. it happens every time the first real cold front comes and the water temp finally drops. Its actually called frenchtown road rather than frenchman road but you cant miss it when you get off the ferry. right when you get off the boat to your left. Everyone usually throwing char or pink gulp swimming mullet but mullet and muddies usually take the BIG flats.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Where is Seawolf Park?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Where is Seawolf Park?


you must be bored.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Where is Seawolf Park?


South of Zephyr cove. You really need to start new thread for this question -- only few people know it's exact location. 

On the subject -- yes, broken bridge is a rather small area and 10 people make a big crowd there. I've checked it on Sunday -- crowded.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It's Monday, LOL!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Someone saw the Youtube vid of the guys catching flounder at the broken bridge


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

the bridge is just one of the few flatty spots around there...the small road to the left before you get to the bridge is where the crowds will be.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Where is Seawolf Park?


Isn't that in South Padre??? LOL


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

That whole area looks good from across the Icw island bulkhead and the land side from the ICW back to the ferry landing. 

It is almost a mirror image of the other side by SWP and the channel. 

Little more water exits the icw but ALL of EAST BAY except for rollover runs right by that area. It looks like a kayakers heaven depending on how all those rocks lay out. 

The road to the left runs right to the cut esp if it has not filled in the flounder will come around the ICW point and hit that area somewhere from the sand to the rock before going out and around to the gulf. The sand cove between the bridge and the rocks looks good too.


----------

